# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  новый winlocker

## Barboris

Недавно появился новый локер, просит деньги на номер +79879024810. 
Кодов для него не нашел нигде, поэтому стал разбираться сам.
Как он запускается - я не понял, в реестре winlogon и run - чистые.
AVZ с последними базами его не ловит.
Поэтому вот он , прилагаю. Сидит как и обычно в корне пользователя.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## tar

после появления утилиты AntiSms проблема вымогателей должна сойти на нет

----------


## NRA

Вряд ли, так как ваше наивное утверждение подобно "_после появления таблеток все болезни исчезли_", или "_после появления антивирусов все вирусы исчезли_" и т.д. Как уже было сказано, может помочь только единственная самая сильная мышца - мозг!

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

А что за AntiSms, кто его делает и почему он должен стать панацеей от винлокеров?

----------


## Дeнис

*Ilya Shabanov*, Конечно не панацея, но вот тема на осозоне

- - - Добавлено - - -




> AVZ с последними базами его не ловит.


А вы его из под LiveCD ловили AVZ? 

Можно лечить более быстро и без всяких проблем(ссылка в подписи)

----------

